# Ex Ukrainian translator for CAF moving to Edmonton - Can anyone pass this request from the Ukrainian / Canadian help page?



## RCV (28 Jul 2022)

Hello all,

I am in the Navy out west in Victoria BC (CFB Esquimalt) so I might not be in the right thread but I know there are a lot more army CAF members in Edmonton then Navy.

Situation is I am in a facebook group that is helping with Ukrainians coming to Canada under the special work/visa program to help get some of them out of the warzones.  One particular post is from a young woman who said she worked as a translator with the CAF.   She was granted an expedited visa,  landed in Ottawa and now has been offered a job in working as a parliamentary assistant in Edmonton.

She is asking for someone to host her for a month or two while she gets on her feet there.  I figured someone here might know the right place/facebook group for units in Edmonton that might help her find a place. 

I think it would be great if someone from the CAF could help host her since she worked with our forces overseas.  I have provided a link to her post as well as cut and past her post.









						CANADA - Host Ukrainians / Hébergeons les Ukrainiens | Hello friends!
					

Hello friends!  I’M A UKRAINIAN CITIZEN LOOKING FOR A HOST FAMILY IN EDMONTON 🙏🙏🙏  My name is Sofiia and I came to Canada in April due to the war in Ukraine. I worked as a military interpreter for...




					www.facebook.com
				




Sofiia Postolatii

CANADA - Host Ukrainians / Hébergeons les Ukrainiens​
Hello friends!
I’M A UKRAINIAN CITIZEN LOOKING FOR A HOST FAMILY IN EDMONTON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










My name is Sofiia and I came to Canada in April due to the war in Ukraine.
I worked as a military interpreter for the Canadian Armed Forces, training Ukrainian soldiers back home. When Russia invaded my country, I was forced to evacuate due to extremely dangerous conditions.
Despite all the challenges, I made it to safety and started my internship in the Canadian Parliament in Ottawa. Recently I've received  a job offer to work as a parliamentary assistant in Edmonton and I'm looking for a host family to host me for at least one month.
Due to my financial situation, I'm unable to afford rent for now.
If you can help me in any way, I would greatly appreciate it.  Please comment below or text me directly.
I don't have any vices or bad habits and can help you with chores around the house if needed.
It would be extremely helpful if the host family lives close to the intersection of Ellerslie Rd SW and 91st SW, as I don’t drive.
Thanks for your time and stay safe!


----------



## daftandbarmy (30 Jul 2022)

It looks like Alberta has already set up a pretty good support network: Support for Ukrainians


----------



## ueo (2 Aug 2022)

Amazing how focii can shift!


----------

